# "Restricted please contact system administrator"



## Elevenspade (Oct 21, 2007)

My computer doesnt have a system admin. I cant access my control panel or my system settings. In my opinion I think someone hacked into my computer and made their computer the admin to mine. But I dont know how to get them out or if thats not the case I have know idea how to get my computer back. I really need help.


----------



## Rock Solid (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, have you got an anti virus program running..if so get it to do a full system scan and if theres a hacker in sight, then that should pick him up.
And delete any tracks into your computer.
On the other hand theres a good possibility that there just a on board error that not alowing you to access your control panel.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

log on as admin
not with a user account with admin priviledges


----------



## t-mpg (Oct 15, 2007)

Your computer DOES have sys admin.

Assuming XP. right click mycomputer > manage >local users and groups > users.

If you can access that it will list the users with administrator 
permissions.

Your sys admin account COULD be disabled. You can enable it from here:

right click administrator account>enable>set password.

log in as admin change your user account permissions via

start > control panel > users > change account type > sys admin.

Let me know if that solves your problem.


----------



## w1zard7 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi, just did this in another thread, you could be a victim of a WinAntivirus which is one of Smitfraud lot along with many others. These tend to disable your admin status along with access to the control panel, task manager sometimes and startup options for obvious reasons. Scan your System32 folder for these WinAvxXX.exe, printer.exe, autorun.exe, system.exe. If you find any of these go here http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/viru...LAV.LG&VSect=T and follow instructions. Also download http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.exe. Do everything in Safe Mode and DISABLE system restore.


----------



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

You are most likely the victim of some form of spyware or virus, probably Smitfraud as mentioned above, but it could be something else. Head on over to the HijackThis forum and read the 5 Steps and follow their directions.

As far as you being locked out of the control panel, you will need to do a little registry editing to let yourself back in.

Go to Start > Run and type "regedit" without the quotes.

Then find "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer" by navigating through the folders on the left. Then if you see on the right a key named "NoControlPanel = 1" or "NoControlPanel" double click on it. An edit window will appear. Where it says 1, change to 0 and hit OK. 

You should now be able to get back into the control panel. You may first need to reboot before you can access the control panel. Also if the virus/spyware is still active on your system it may undo the changes you made. Follow the 5 steps as mentioned above to get help removing any spyware/viruses.

BMR777


----------

